# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Konsullata Shiptare ne Milano

## fashion_girl

konsullate i thoncin po vetem konsullate qe s'ishte,po nejse!me gjithe rrespektin....!pervec dy cunave shkodrane qe ndihmonin shum persona, te tjeret ishin per tu heq nga aty!

po ju c'lloj eksperience keni pas ne konsullaten e milanos????????

p.s.SHQIPTARE dhe jo shiptare ...gjera qe ndodhin!!!

----------


## thirsty

po me vjen keq per kete vajzen ketu me larte, pra nuk do e le me 0 pergjigje


Ardia, une kurre nuk kam pasur kete pervoje ne konsullaten e Milanos

Po ajo vajza nga Korca akoma punon atje? si e kishte emrin ajo? ah po, tani mu kujtua, Jona,....

 :buzeqeshje: 

Cne ti ne konsullate?

----------


## yeahyeahs

> *pervec dy cunave shkodrane* qe ndihmonin shum persona, te tjeret ishin per tu heq nga aty!


 :djall i fshehur: 
Si gjithmone dallojne shkodranet.

----------

